# Swim bladder maybe?



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

Okay, we took all of our bettas in to the kitchen for their water change and noticed something very odd about "Blaze" our oldest Betta. We have had him since about November and got him at a local pet store. We noticed that he seemed to be fighting very hard to stay on the bottom of his tank and the second he stopped fighting he bobbed back up to the top like a fishing bobber. When he was fighting to stay at the bottom his rear end stayed up. We also noticed his gills were more flared or poofed out than usual. When he breathes at the surface a HUGE bubble comes out. We don't know what's wrong. We thought maybe it was swim bladder but we are really looking for more insight. please help?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Could be age...also could be the beginnings of dropsy...you saying that his fins were "poofed" out. Sorry I don't have any advice...my betta's death is still a mystery, so I'm not all that great at figuring out what's wrong with them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like he's got a swim bladder problem... I'd look on the good disease site RC posted on here for a possible treatment


----------

